# Troops on Duty Aden 1960,s



## Newman (Jan 25, 2012)

www.avaxnews.com/educative/Yemen_Retrospective_2.html
Regards 
Bill


----------



## Bombardier (Dec 31, 2013)

Bill
Great Photos who do they belong to.?
Just wondering if I could use them in our galleries?


----------



## Bombardier (Dec 31, 2013)

Cancel my last!
Just read the article they belong to Getty Images by the looks of it.


----------



## Newman (Dec 31, 2013)

Bombardier you should have no problem putting them on the gallery as these photos are shown everywhere .
Regards
Bill Newman


----------



## Bombardier (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks Bill
I will look into it


----------



## Newman (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi,
Bombardier I have many photos of my time in Aden all on discs given to me by friends whom I served with I  also have a disc  of the Royal Horse Artillery who were there
from 1965 1967 which I hope to put on the site in the near future.
Regards
Bill Newman


----------



## Bombardier (Jan 2, 2014)

look forward to seeing them Bill, as an ex Artilleryman the RHA pics will be interesting too


----------

